

Learn Haskell by hacking on crit-bit trees - bos
https://github.com/bos/critbit

======
ky3
I think this is a cool project, but surely needs more of a preamble? Like what
are crit-bit trees? [1,2,3,4]

[1] [http://benlynn.blogspot.com/2007/04/trees-hash-tables-and-
tr...](http://benlynn.blogspot.com/2007/04/trees-hash-tables-and-
tries_11.html)

[2] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radix_tree>

[3] <http://cr.yp.to/critbit.html>

[4] <http://www.imperialviolet.org/binary/critbit.pdf>

